# R.I.P Mr. Phillip, you'll be missed.



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

No words can describe how much I miss you. You were my heart rat, and it was so painful to watch you go. The decision was hard, but I know you are in a much better place with no more pain and suffering. Even at the end you were still full of spunk, but that was just like you. Always full of life, and love.

_"I never had a rat like you, Mr. Phillip. You were so kind, and tolerant, and loving. You taught me that size doesn't matter, it's the big personality that counted. You'll forever be in my heart, my wrinkly old man."_


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so sorry


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you. It's ok though, I had my cry yesterday. I came to the understanding that I can't make him live forever, no matter how many drugs and treatments I buy. It's not fair to him. He had a great life, and I am so happy that I was the one who got to bring him home.


----------



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

So sorry about your loss.  He looked like a great rat. Did you have to put him down? If so, he's in a better place now.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah, we had him put to sleep today. It was hard to watch, but I'm glad I was with him.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

Poor Phillip, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Awe Laura, Im really sorry to hear about Phillip. You gave him more in life than any ratty could ever ask for. :'(

Phillip, I never got the chance to meet you but I know what a great rat you were. Play hard at the bridge wrinkly old man! <3


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you guys. I'm really missing him, even the other boys seem quiet lately.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Remember its not a goodbye, but a see you later at the bridge.


----------

